# Stihl PS 75 Arborculture Saw Attachment/Blade?



## zuren (Jan 19, 2018)

Does anyone have experience with the Stihl PS 75 blade for the manual pole saws?

https://chelsealumbercompany.stihldealer.net/products/pole-pruners/pole-pruner-accessories/ps75/
12" long
$50







There is also the PS 80:
16" long
$70
https://chelsealumbercompany.stihldealer.net/products/pole-pruners/pole-pruner-accessories/ps80/

Rather than get a full length pole saw, someone on this board gave me the idea to take a blade like these and mount it to the end of a shovel handle to better deal with large buckthorn trees. There are many blade styles out there but I think I want one with the hook on the tip so I don't pull it out of the cut. My previous experience with manual pole saws has not been great but I think I was using a low end unit (pole flexed too much, blade was too flexible). I'm just wondering how good these Stihl blades are?

I've also found ARS, but they are more expensive than Stihl - http://arscorporation.jp/product/detail-index.html?id=15

Both the Stihl and the ARS blades have simple, 2 bolt attachments so it would be easy to mount them to almost any pole.

Thanks!


----------



## Conquistador3 (Jan 20, 2018)

If you want one of those saws and don't want to spend a fortune: http://www.samurai-saws.com/cgi-bin/cm.cgi?fa=static
They are the hand saws I use because I am cheapskate. 

Most Stihl secateurs/handsaws/etc are actually rebadged Felco, hence the price. I have two pairs of Felco secateurs and I am convinced they'll outlive me like they outlived my grandfather before me. You cannot kill that stuff.


----------

